# Any success stories about relations post circumcisions?



## wifey82 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone had any success stories about the revival of a sexless marriage once he has finally been brave enough to be circumcised? I have been telling him for years that there is something wrong with his foreskin and found him loads of information about how to try stretching it but he has either shrugged me off or 'said' he was going through the stretching but it would take a long time and to 'stop nagging'. Anyway I have to admit I have given sex up as a lost cause and just gave up on the topic and decided it would be healthier to focus on the other aspects of our relationship (which if you forget about sex are brilliant). So I have got off his back about this and I have also been focusing on myself studying, loosing weight and investing in some brilliant sex toys - it may be solitary but wow! 

I don't know if it is because I have changed but he has slowly started to become more 'tactile' again, cuddles are happening again, a kiss is now a peck on the lips rather than the cheek, dinners are being taken together again, walks are happening again and we have actually been out on what could only be called dates a few times. Even more shockingly he even started to have sex with me twice before the pain caused him to give up. (amazingly he did not disappear after the 'failure' but appeared to finally remember that there are other ways to have sex!) So I was blown away when he said he had finally been to the doctors and been told he has a physical abnormality which no stretching can solve so he will have to be circumcised. He should have been done as a child and the doctor could not believe that a married man in his early 30's - had not presented this to a doctor years ago as it would be impossible to have pain free sex. His hospital appointment is booked for three weeks time for his assessment with the urologist. Who knows when the actual operation will be. 

Am I being silly to be hopeful of a change in 2014? The signs these last few months have been hopeful but we have been sexless for so many years now, I find it hard to see it changing - but then I think he wouldn't be going through with an operation like this if he did not intend to make use of it! (He still will not talk about it!)

Just wondering if any other couples have been in a similar situation and does things improve for the better once it is all healed.


----------



## Rayloveshiswife (Sep 25, 2013)

I have not been in his situation. Currently not circumcised, and don't plan on being as an adult if I can help it. You said it is painful for him to have sex like it is, other than sex does it cause him pain? Cause if it does not and he is having this done, he is planning on using it for sure. Can't speak for your husband, but no way I would go through with something like that unless there was a serious payoff coming. If he has a normal male sex drive that he has been suppressing due to the pain. I would guess all will be fine once he heals. Just give him time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malpheous (May 3, 2013)

I had a different, yet similar, situation that may give you hope.

I was circumcised at birth. But, as sometimes happens, I developed a skin bridge. This is where a fold occurs nears the incision sight during the healing process. Later in years, because of age or other undetermined reasons, my skin bridge began to deteriorate and essentially rip. Sex was off the table. It was painful! I went to the urologist that took me out of the old gene pool, set an appointment, a couple snips later I woke up a new and sore man. But, after a few weeks healing. Maybe 6 weeks. I was back in action. 

Knock on wood, it's been working a charm since.


----------



## wifey82 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will live in hope then! 

He is pain free normally and he knows how to 'sort himself out' in a pain free way as well. It is only during intercourse that it hurts him (even with a condom on) This is the problem with a 'hands off' no pressure approach. Getting him to talk about it is like getting blood from a stone. 

I am going to go with hope for the positives for this and hope 2014 is a new start for us.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm very optimistic for your situation. Ask around, that's saying a lot!


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

If he's never had pain-free intercourse, I imagine once he's fully healed and does a little practicing with you, he'll feel like a kid in a candy store. I think you both have a lot to look forward to together.


----------

